# Has anyone sucessfully breed manuelli piranha



## peru (Oct 19, 2008)

was thinking about picking up some off Aqua Scape and trying to breed them.
so my ? is what size or age do they start breeding


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Unknown my friend, never been bred in captivity.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Are you a veteran breeder interested in and up to an ultimate challenge?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^
That and have a pretty big budget as these fish don't handle stress worth a sh*t.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Peru, we're not trying to burst your bubble here, but that's a pretty big ticket to fill.
Even the most experienced breeders in the world... I'd be doubting their abilities here.

I'm guessing you would need such a huge tank, so totally "Done up to the hilt" with realism, near perfect water quality, depth, current, lighting, etc. that it would be like a NASA experiment even have a chance at pulling it off.

I'd suggest starting with something relatively easy like reds.
Even breeding reds is a bit of a challenge for the novice to intermediate breeder.

Welcome to the hobby, and welcome to the site!
You'll learn more here than any other single source in the world IMO.









(I have...)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Peru, we're not trying to burst your bubble here, but that's a pretty big ticket to fill.
> Even the most experienced breeders in the world... I'd be doubting their abilities here.
> 
> I'm guessing you would need such a huge tank, so totally "Done up to the hilt" with realism, near perfect water quality, depth, current, lighting, etc. that it would be like a NASA experiment even have a chance at pulling it off.
> ...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

peru said:


> was thinking about picking up some off Aqua Scape and trying to breed them.
> so my ? is what size or age do they start breeding


I wouldnt try it unless your ok with potentially loosing multiple 150$ fish. Mannies get pretty big, so i would guess they would mature at a respectable size (mayby 6-8") Just reaching larger sizes arnt even common. I would just get one as more then one is going to end in disaster.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

best of luck


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Was this a random thought or did you research and are now asking for advice in hope someone here has attempted?


----------



## peru (Oct 19, 2008)

i have 150g and two 90g been taking care of ternetzi ,caribe,super reds ,black diamond,piraya,red wolfs and arapaima so spent my share of money on fish. 
speaking of my manuelli's that were killed buy my cousin doing a water change for me what can i say sh1+ happens 
i was just hopeing one of you guys may have succeeded where many have failed


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Best of luck man. I would attempt a successful co hab first before breeding attempts are made. I was going to attempt this but went with a elong co hab instead. I have yet to hear of a successful one with a couple of mannys.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

it would be a hell of a long shot to be able to cohab them, let alone breed them.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> it would be a hell of a long shot to be able to cohab them, let alone breed them.


+1


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> it would be a hell of a long shot to be able to cohab them, let alone breed them.


+1
[/quote]
+1 more...

(3, right?)


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I think he gets the point. But for arguements' Sake , Does anyone know of anyone who has attempted a Manuelli Cohab before ?
I can't think of anyone of the top of my head. Maybe this guy will be the first successul attempt at it. After all they are just fish and if Buddy has the money to do it than why not.

I wonder how many people told Einstein Half of the things he said or Did were Crazy and Illogical.

Good luck with that Peru . Because Your definetly going to need it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> I think he gets the point. But for arguements' Sake , Does anyone know of anyone who has attempted a Manuelli Cohab before ?
> I can't think of anyone of the top of my head. Maybe this guy will be the first successul attempt at it. After all they are just fish and if Buddy has the money to do it than why not.
> 
> *I wonder how many people told Einstein Half of the things he said or Did were Crazy and Illogical.*
> ...


I agree with you. I think its possible, but im not going to be the one shelling out 1000$ for mannies that will likly kill eachother. You would have to grow them out too as 4" ones commonly available im pretty sure are not mature yet. "serrasalmus collector" may of tried this as i know hes done multiple serra cohabs including breeding macs. The main reason serras arnt bred in captivity is that nobody even trys it due to the risk. If you have a large tank and are willing to take the risk, then i say go for it, but having them not kill eachother is only a part of the challenge. Stress will be a main concern, your tank size is a bit small for something like that and you will need great filtration as these are sensitive fish already


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I think he gets the point. But for arguements' Sake , Does anyone know of anyone who has attempted a Manuelli Cohab before ?
> I can't think of anyone of the top of my head. Maybe this guy will be the first successul attempt at it. After all they are just fish and if Buddy has the money to do it than why not.
> 
> *I wonder how many people told Einstein Half of the things he said or Did were Crazy and Illogical.*
> ...


I agree with you. I think its possible, but im not going to be the one shelling out 1000$ for mannies that will likly kill eachother. You would have to grow them out too as 4" ones commonly available im pretty sure are not mature yet. "serrasalmus collector" may of tried this as i know hes done multiple serra cohabs including breeding macs. The main reason serras arnt bred in captivity is that nobody even trys it due to the risk. If you have a large tank and are willing to take the risk, then i say go for it, but having them not kill eachother is only a part of the challenge. Stress will be a main concern, your tank size is a bit small for something like that and you will need great filtration as these are sensitive fish already
[/quote]

didnt he say his "friend" Killed his manny with a water Change ? 
If my friends tried to touch any of my tanks , they would get a beat down. especially if they killed my fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

peru said:


> i have 150g and two 90g been taking care of ternetzi ,caribe,super reds ,black diamond,piraya,red wolfs and arapaima so spent my share of money on fish.
> speaking of my manuelli's that were killed buy my *cousin* doing a water change for me what can i say sh1+ happens
> i was just hopeing one of you guys may have succeeded where many have failed


yep


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Peru Have You attempted a COHAB with Manuelli Before ????

I just reREAD your post and it said "KILLED YOUR MANUELLIS" implying that you had more than one to begin wih.


----------

